# Which broadband to use??



## juggler (May 19, 2008)

Hi i am staying in Kandivali East Mumbai.
I needed a broadband connection. My requirement are as such

1. Maximum download in night : nightime unlimited
2. Speed : 256 or higher
3. Installation charge : <1000 Rs
4. Minimum downtimes

what are my option and what would be the best plan for me 
Plz Reply

anyone??


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

go for HOME750 UNLIMITED.... 2 mbps speed ... not just night, all time unlimited BSNL BROADBAND.... Rs 750 + some tax-vax = 850-900 Rs. (approx.)


----------



## siniranji (May 19, 2008)

follow jal desai, never fall prey to private companies offerings, they will rob you,


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 19, 2008)

go for Home 500 plan. 

Speed: 2mbps, 2.5 GB Monthly Bandwidth,  Night unlimited. (2 am to 8 am)


----------



## koolbluez (May 19, 2008)

airtel too gives the same sorta offer... 256kbps unlimited... i got no problems yet...


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 19, 2008)

are you sure...its 2mbps unlimited ?

wow

when was the plan launched. is it available nationwide ? 




jal_desai said:


> go for HOME750 UNLIMITED.... 2 mbps speed ... not just night, all time unlimited BSNL BROADBAND.... Rs 750 + some tax-vax = 850-900 Rs. (approx.)


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

^^yep. i donno abt the nation but u r in kandivali man... thts mumbai... of course it must be available there


----------



## alok4best (May 19, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> ^^yep. i donno abt the nation but u r in kandivali man... thts mumbai... of course it must be available there



How can u be so Ignorant...
BSNL HOME 750 PLUS PLAN IS 256 Kbps UNLIMITED....
It is not 2 Mbps..Dnt confuse others.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 19, 2008)

Don't think about it just go for HOME 500 plan from BSNL. Its got night unlimited and BSNL service is getting better  everyday.  As they recently increased bandwidth you might get speeds upto 2-4Mbps during your night unlimited timings i.e. 2AM-8AM.
I'm personally using HOME 1350 UL plan which is a 512Kbps unlimited plan


----------



## aminsagar123 (May 19, 2008)

i am not. the OP is. 

i am in punjab. any idea...where can i get the latest info about dataone plans.


jal_desai said:


> ^^yep. i donno abt the nation but u r in kandivali man... thts mumbai... of course it must be available there


----------



## joey_182 (May 19, 2008)

definitely BSNL HOME 500 PLAN.....its more than ur requirement...


----------



## alok4best (May 19, 2008)

aminsagar123 said:


> i am not. the OP is.
> 
> i am in punjab. any idea...where can i get the latest info about dataone plans.



Ever heard of Dataone or BSNL portal 
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## ancientrites (May 20, 2008)

i think airtel is the right option 900/-p.m 384kbps unlimited but i m using bsnl 750 unlimited bcoz airtel broadband is not available in my shitty area


----------



## juggler (May 20, 2008)

As far as i know bsnl is not available in mumbai
Suggest some alternative ISP


----------



## sanyaldk (May 20, 2008)

tata also offfer good plans look 4 them. by d way ur right BSNL is not in mumbai.


----------



## koolbluez (May 20, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i think airtel is the right option 900/-p.m 384kbps unlimited but i m using bsnl 750 unlimited bcoz airtel broadband is not available in my shitty area


i'm using it  Airtel 384kbps unlimited - 50kBps downloads


----------



## alok4best (May 20, 2008)

juggler said:


> As far as i know bsnl is not available in mumbai
> Suggest some alternative ISP



All MTNL plans are similar to BSNL.


----------



## techx (May 21, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i think airtel is the right option 900/-p.m 384kbps unlimited but i m using bsnl 750 unlimited bcoz airtel broadband is not available in my shitty area



r u frm kerela. How much  does one have to pay per month [incl tax and stuff ] 

By tax I mean  750+  ????  = 1month


----------

